# Wassermenge berechnen



## 1686christine (28. Dez. 2007)

Hallo All!

Eigentlich wollte ich auf meinem Stück Land nur ein wenig
Unkraut zupfen um dann wieder Gemüse zu pflanzen.
Nur das Gemüse wächst in den letzten Jahren nicht mehr richtig, oder
wurde von __ Schnecken statt von mir gegessen. 

Irgendwie habe ich den Spaten angesetzt und losgegraben bis ich bei
1,50 tiefe war und meine Mutter dann fragte, was das denn nun werden soll:crazy 

Aus dem Bauch heraus habe ich geantwortet:"Ein Gartenteich!" 

Ist irgendwie so passiert. 

Naja, dann mußte ich auch noch in die breite graben und ach ja, 
dann habe ich im Internet recherchiert, dass ja auch Pflanzstufen
rein müssen und so weiter ...!
Dafür, das ich nur einen Miniteich haben wollte, ist er doch etwas größer geworden.

Ca 8mal 8 Meter mit Tiefe (die Teichfolie ist 9mal 10 Meter mit Rändern)

Nun zu der eigentlichen Frage... ich bin leider überhaupt kein Rechenprofi  

Also 8mal 8 sind 64qm mit Tiefe 

Wie berechne ich bitte die Wassermenge im Teich?????

(Haltet mich bitte nicht für so dumm, dafür kann ich viele andere Sachen 
viel besser


----------



## axel (28. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Wassermenge berechnen*

Hallo You !

Warum haste den bloß nicht weitergegraben ?
Vielleicht wärste auf ne Goldader oder ne Ölquelle gestoßen  
Wenn man schon so drauflosbuddelt  
In meinem Garten kannste auch gern weitergraben , dachte da an einen Unterirdischen Wasserspeicher um Wärme Energie zu speichern  
Als erstes Deine Folie ist viel zu klein . Am besten ist wenn Du fertig bist mit buddeln eine Schnur längs und breit in den Teich legen , über den Rand noch jeweils 1 Meter dazunehmen und dann die Länge der schnur messen .
Dann weiste wieviel  Folie  Du benötigst . Wassermenge wird Länge x Breite mal Höhe berechnet . Das kannste aber vergessen beim Teich . Besorge Dir beim einfüllen eine Wasseruhr dann weißt Du wieviel genau in Deinem Teich ist.
Was hast Du den sonst für Talente ???

Gruß   axel


----------



## Flash (28. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Wassermenge berechnen*

Na ja so einfach ist das natuerlich nicht zu beantworten, da man dazu schon die genauen Masse braucht aber so uebern Daumen wuerde ich mal sagen so um 35kubik

aber am besten kannst du das beim Befuellen ermitteln...


----------



## 1686christine (29. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Wassermenge berechnen*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!!

Ach so, die Folie ist schon verlegt und eine Kappillarsperre ist auch
gebaut, das Wasser ist schon seit August drin, bin aber leider erst jetzt
auf dieses Forum gestossen.

Das mit der Wasseruhr kommt leider zu spät.
Aber ist ja auch nicht ganz so wichtig, wieviel drin ist,
hauptsache voll!? 

Kam nur so drauf, weil man bei der Registrierung die Wassermenge 
angeben soll/darf/kann.

Die Folienlänge habe ich schon zugeschnitten angegeben. Danke.

Eine Ölquelle habe ich leider nicht gefunden, sonst hätte ich selbstverständlich
weitergegraben.
Aber so was macht man nur einmal, ...(obwohl,..etwas größeren Teich )

Habe alles vollkommen alleine gemacht bei schwerem lehmigen Boden
und ganz viel großen Steinen je tiefer ich kam, die konnte ich gleich für die 
Teichumrandung mitbenutzen,.. aber die anderen besorge ich mir immer nach und nach vom Strand.

Dort gibt es so wunderschone große bunte Steine, die kann man so gar nicht kaufen.(Nochmal Schwerarbeit,das geschleppe, aber selbst ist die Frau!! )

Meine anderen Talente??? Na, das möchtest du wohl wissen 

So, ich gehe gleich erst mal nen Kuchen backen 

Gruß Christine


----------



## axel (29. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Wassermenge berechnen*

Hallo Christine !

Dann ziehe ich mal meinen Hut vor so viel Frauenpower  
Und freu mich schon auf Fotos von Deinem Teich .

Gruß  

axel


----------



## 1686christine (29. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Wassermenge berechnen*

Die Fotos folgen,allerdings dann von jetzt, denn ich habe ihn bis
jetzt noch nicht Fotografiert, werde es aber die nächsten Tage gleich mal machen.
(Habe mir erst jetzt zu Weihnachten eine digitalcamera geschenkt )

Der Rand und alles drum rum ..(Pflanzen und so... sind natürlich noch nicht fertig,
geht erst im Frühjahr weiter und da der Teich am Fuße eines Schräghanges liegt, kommt da noch ein Bachlauf rein.
Anregungen bekommt man ja genug. 

Grüßchen Christine


----------

